
Open and Closed: Kickstarter - acconrad
http://www.usv.com/2011/03/kickstarter.php
======
ChuckMcM
I was thinking Kickstarter had closed down or something, the link title is
poor. Just an announcement that one of their investors is acknowledging their
participation. I would have preferred that in the title "Union Square Ventures
announces they have invested in Kickstarter" a bit longer perhaps but you can
put all the content on one line so its more efficient.

